# Iron Out and Bacteria in Grey Water



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

Concerned about using "Iron Out" with our grey water septic system ( I have another post concerning our well water woes here: New Well Water Trouble ).

Our grey water and black sewage are handled differently here. Our human waste is composted. Our grey water goes into a "dry well" (I think that's what it's called; it's an under ground open bottom holding tank with an overflow leading deep in the woods).

Will doing laundry with "Iron Out" kill the good bacteria in the holding tank?


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

IN a septic system, bacteria is used to break down the solids, but in your case the solids are separated so what purpose would the bacteria serve anyway?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

A dry well for Landry doesn’t last long maybe 3 years , don’t use powder Landry detergent
it ends up filling the pit with hard white deposits and every thing gets clogged .
there is still bacteria in gray water and it still breaks down the soap.
I would use as little soap as you can , iron out is septic safe but I would try not to use to much 
Maybe do whites with it . 
I would check The dry well regularly you will have to pump it out and remove the sediment . 
My dry well is 1000 gal tank and after 10 years it’s 3/4 full but we do a lot of Landry .


----------



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

link30240 said:


> IN a septic system, bacteria is used to break down the solids, but in your case the solids are separated so what purpose would the bacteria serve anyway?


There's food particles and oils that need to be broken down.

Suppose I should have mentioned that our grey water includes dish and bathing water. My mistake.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I used a 400’ 4” pipe in gravel For kitchen sink Landry and my sub pump . 
My wife and I had no problem but when the kids started helping we had corn and rice running out the end of the pipe .


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Do you live in an arrid climate where it's necessary to conserve water and worth the trouble of messing with waste water?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My grey water runs directly out on the ground, among some cedar trees. The flowers, grass and honey bees love it.


----------



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

doc- said:


> Do you live in an arrid climate where it's necessary to conserve water and worth the trouble of messing with waste water?


Nope. We're just too poor to afford a septic system. So we compost the black waste, and dry well the grey water so we don't have to deal with the smell.


----------

